# What are the most status careers nowadays



## joao (Feb 9, 2020)

I think it may be athletes, actors, singers, businessman...what are your suggestions??


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 9, 2020)

Model


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 9, 2020)

Instagram model and youtuber lmao


----------



## Peachy (Feb 9, 2020)

ewhore


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 9, 2020)

status=popularity. You need to do shit that involves or depends a lot on human interaction and become good/known in it.


----------



## joao (Feb 9, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> View attachment 261969


Rate


ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Instagram model and youtuber lmao


How can you become a instagram model


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Feb 9, 2020)

6 PSL


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 9, 2020)

Anything that makes people go "ahhh"

STEM is a very good status boost IF you are socially adjusted and not too ugly.


----------



## joao (Feb 9, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Anything that makes people go "ahhh"
> 
> STEM is a very good status boost IF you are socially adjusted and not too ugly.


What is stem??


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 9, 2020)

joao said:


> Rate
> 
> How can you become a instagram model


Be good looking


----------



## joao (Feb 9, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Be good looking


I am already...next?


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 9, 2020)

joao said:


> What is stem??


STEM stands for:
Science
Technology
Engineering
Math

Its all the smart majors from college


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 9, 2020)

joao said:


> I am already...next?


Make instagram account, post pictures. get followers, get likes, get sponsorships


----------



## joao (Feb 10, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> STEM stands for:
> Science
> Technology
> Engineering
> ...


Wtf those guys are seen as nerds...


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 10, 2020)

joao said:


> Wtf those guys are seen as nerds...


Yep he is just coping jfl. Most high status non talent based career is being a good respectable doctor. It only takes determination and hard work to become very good at what you do and people will love a good doc. Businessman doesn't count because it is not a career in my opinion, because being a doctor with a private ordinance is already a business


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 10, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Yep he is just coping jfl. Most high status non talent based career is being a good respectable doctor. It only takes determination and hard work to become very good at what you do and people will love a good doc. Businessman doesn't count because it is not a career in my opinion, because being a doctor with a private ordinance is already a business


I still believe talent is needed to become a doctor.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 10, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I still believe talent is needed to become a doctor.


Only to surgeons to a degree, but practice is more important


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 10, 2020)

f1 driver, just look how many models lewis banged


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 10, 2020)

Professional cum guzzler.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 10, 2020)

Celebrity


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 10, 2020)

Any celeb or


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 10, 2020)

*good looking actors and musicians will always be the most statusmaxxed people*


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 10, 2020)

joao said:


> Wtf those guys are seen as nerds...





BigBoy said:


> STEM is a very good status boost IF you are socially adjusted and not too ugly.





TsarTsar444 said:


> Yep he is just coping jfl. Most high status non talent based career is being a good respectable doctor. It only takes determination and hard work to become very good at what you do and people will love a good doc. Businessman doesn't count because it is not a career in my opinion, because being a doctor with a private ordinance is already a business


Comp science, engineering, and science based professions are high status jobs. 

And being a doctor isnt just practice, you need a high iq to do well and get into medical school jfl.


----------



## joao (Feb 10, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Yep he is just coping jfl. Most high status non talent based career is being a good respectable doctor. It only takes determination and hard work to become very good at what you do and people will love a good doc. Businessman doesn't count because it is not a career in my opinion, because being a doctor with a private ordinance is already a business


Actor u only need looks


----------



## bossman (Feb 12, 2020)

joao said:


> Actor u only need looks


need to be taller than 5'3 too


----------



## Catawampus (Feb 12, 2020)

Pro fighter


----------



## joao (Feb 12, 2020)

bossman said:


> need to be taller than 5'3 too


Not really look at kevin hart


bossman said:


> need to be taller than 5'3 too


Michael j fox


----------



## Patient A (Feb 12, 2020)

joao said:


> Not really look at kevin hart








OK greycel


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 12, 2020)

Nothing but looks matters.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 12, 2020)

francisco lachowski


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 12, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Instagram model and youtuber lmao


Nah bullshit.

Only good looking youtubers are worshipped.

Look at Casey Neistat - you'll never find him with female fans ever. Meanwhile Jake Paul has 1% of Casey's talent and yet completely mogs him in every area of life.

And Casey is the only ugly famous YouTuber out there - mostly because he started way back in the day. If he started his vids today he wouldn't be able to gain any traction with that face.

--

The most high status careers:

- Athletes in these sports:
1) Basketball
2) Tennis
3) Football (soccer for you Americans)
4) MMA

- Rapper (only if you're black, though)
- Pornstar


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 12, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Nah bullshit.
> 
> Only good looking youters are worshipped.
> 
> ...


He’s still rich af


----------



## chadtachi (Feb 12, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> francisco lachowski



I only see 3psl around him, it's over.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 12, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> He’s still rich af


True but only because he's talented as fuck and he grabbed the opportunity way back in the day when YouTube wasn't crowded. Not to mention back then other platforms existed as well - now it's just YT.

this was his first video - originally posted on some other site in 2003:


----------



## Norwooder (Feb 13, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> status=popularity. You need to do shit that involves or depends a lot on human interaction and become good/known in it.


ship captain, surgeon, be on the board at sports clubs


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 13, 2020)

Film director bro.....

Anyone can do it, travel the world, instant fame if u make a single good film, actress friends and wife, live in hollywood,


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 13, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> Anyone can do it


no


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 13, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> no


Yes.

Just practice screenwriting and filmmaking from ages 18-28 and youre good.

Quentin Tarantino was an incel nerd with an underbite and he was a high school dropout who worked at a video store for 6 years until he made pulp fiction at 32, then he banged hot actresses left and right






you can either be a risktaker and be rich and famous or be a huge wageslave cuck wasting your life for an evil corporation

ik which one youd choose


----------



## HighIQcel (Feb 13, 2020)

Twitch streamer


----------



## Achathin (Feb 13, 2020)

An influencer


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 13, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> Yes.
> 
> Just practice screenwriting and filmmaking from ages 18-28 and youre good.
> 
> ...


Cope

Im going to uni to get a valuable degree to work a day job and pursue screenwriting on my off time.

Youre just delusional. Not everyone is gonna make it.

Just me.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 13, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> Film director bro.....


Maybe in pakistan.

Never seen a non-jew director/producer in pedowood.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 13, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Cope
> 
> Im going to uni to get a valuable degree to work a day job and pursue screenwriting on my off time.
> 
> ...


I have been screenwriting since 15 and am going to the best film college in California, I'm making my first feature at 28, after I garner 12 years+ of experience

im going to uc berkeley next year for computer science, then working as a filmmaker from 30 onwards

i mog you buddy.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 13, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> best film college in California


Didn't even know film colleges existed. Sounds about as useful as gender studies.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 13, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> I have been screenwriting since 15 and am going to the best film college in California, I'm making my first feature at 28, after I garner 12 years+ of experience
> 
> i mog you buddy.


Damn legit mogs me.

How did you get into screenwriting? How did you start? Where did you learn the techniques? 

Im a beginner and have never written a story before, I was talking out of my ass.


SixFootManlet said:


> Didn't even know film colleges existed. Sounds about as useful as gender studies.


The best film colleges like USC, UCLA, NYU, Columbia Film Studies set you up for life. They give you connections to the highest parts of the industry which is invaluable for Jewllywood


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 13, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> Yes.
> 
> Just practice screenwriting and filmmaking from ages 18-28 and youre good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 13, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Damn legit mogs me.
> 
> How did you get into screenwriting? How did you start? Where did you learn the techniques?
> 
> ...



I have been into movies since I was a kid, it basically goes like this for starting out screenwriting.

1. watch as many films as humanly possible, I'd recommend just the entire imdb top 250, I watched it when i was 14.
2. Make screenplays with no basic knowledge of how to write them, basically like a kid.
3. Write everyday, go for 10 pages a day and you have 2 feature length screenplays a month
4. writing doesnt matter as much as already having a structure and plot in mind, just writing something without knowing where its going in a fluid way is a waste of time, hence writer's block. if you already have a plan just fill in the pieces with writing.
5. your first 5 are gonna be complete shit, maybe by your 6th you'l have something to show. Also 6 redrafts are minimum for a script.
and go on reddit/ screenwriting and browse top of all time, etc. etc.

Also I am planning on transferring to AFI conservatory or USC film school after I finish uc berkeley, these schools are the best for connections and experience.


SixFootManlet said:


> Maybe in pakistan.
> 
> Never seen a non-jew director/producer in pedowood.


The only jew filmmakers are Spielberg, kubrick, ari aster, and the safdie brothers.

M night shyamalan, robert eggers, christopher nolan, quentin tarantino, alfred hitchcock, sergio leone, and many more


HighIQcel said:


> Twitch streamer


dream job ngl but you have to act like an autist everyday and you cant act like your views are cringey preteens so i couldnt


----------



## greenboat (Feb 13, 2020)

Most people in this thread have a weird definition of status. Social media work/influencing will never be a high status career. Working in finance, STEM or real estate are examples of high status professions. As far as attracting women: It won’t matter if you don’t have the face.

Edit: Politics as well is huge for status.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 14, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> no


Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Feb 14, 2020)

greenboat said:


> Most people in this thread have a weird definition of status. Social media work/influencing will never be a high status career. Working in finance, STEM or real estate are examples of high status professions. As far as attracting women: It won’t matter if you don’t have the face.


They are autist that's why, they don't know how social structures really work


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 14, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> The best film colleges like USC, UCLA, NYU, Columbia Film Studies set you up for life. They give you connections to the highest parts of the industry which is invaluable for Jewllywood


I don't know man. Pedowood is the most racially stratified industry. Do those 'connections' actually help non-Jews out?


greenboat said:


> Working in finance, STEM or real estate are examples of high status professions.


If STEM was considered high status by chicks then curries would be SLAYERS.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 14, 2020)

Athlete
Model
Successful lawyer
High ranking MD like surgeon and so on.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 22, 2020)

bossman said:


> need to be taller than 5'3 too


Explain Kevin Hart then lol


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 28, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> Athlete
> Actor
> Model / Influencer
> Lawyer
> Surgeon


This


----------



## Greecgawd (Aug 28, 2020)

Onlyfans girl


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 28, 2020)

Someone who works on the Betfair exchange


----------



## improover (Aug 28, 2020)

We should be discussing achieveable status career. Face it no one here is going to be a famous youtuber, athlete or singer


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 28, 2020)

tiktoker (srs)


----------



## Pumanator (Aug 28, 2020)

Guys imagine how much good plastic surgeons whe could produce with all the members here if we didnt rot 24/7 here.


----------



## Dommaxxer (Aug 28, 2020)

Music artists, athletes


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Sep 1, 2020)

Pumanator said:


> Guys imagine how much good plastic surgeons whe could produce with all the members here if we didnt rot 24/7 here.



lol honestly 90% of this site should be going to medical school to become surgeons


----------

